# Catamount



## rob56789 (Oct 1, 2006)

It would be cool to get anyone out there who has a season pass to catamount or anyone who just wants to go to meet up there once a week maybe at night or even on the weekend during the day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2006)

I will be doing my night skiing at Sundown.  But I do have a pass to Catamount and I will be there regularly on the weekends.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd be up to meeting some other AZer's up there some Sunday or two.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave just reminded me that Catamount is $15 Mon-Thur. I might be up for some mid-week action!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm shooting for Sundays at the Cat.  If we get a crew together I would be down for some mid week action also.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll likely wait for a point mid-season when Catapult is open and the bumps are set up on Glade and Off-Stage. We all will be counting on you, Grassi to provide us with detailed TRs and pics after each outing! :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 3, 2006)

funny - I'm really not into mounting a cat...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> I'll likely wait for a point mid-season when Catapult is open and the bumps are set up on Glade and Off-Stage. We all will be counting on you, Grassi to provide us with detailed TRs and pics after each outing! :beer:



I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> funny - I'm really not into mounting a cat...



Mounting a cat does not sound enticing.  But a cat fight.....  meow! :beer:


----------



## rob56789 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll have a season pass so anytime anyone wants to meet up just set it up


----------

